# الهندسة الصتاعيــة بجامعة فلوريــدا



## Shibani (16 أكتوبر 2007)

يعتبر قسم الهندسة الصناعية و هندسة النظم بجامعة فلوريدا من أقوى أقسام الهندسة الصناعية في الولايات المتحدة.

في هذه المشاركة اخترت لكم بعض مواد التخصص التي تُدرس في مرحلة البكالوريوس.
فعلى اخواني من الطلبة الجدد بأقسام الهندسة الصناعية بالجامعات العربية الإطلاع على الأقسام المناظرة لها بالجامعات المرموقة و محاولة الإطلاع على الكورسات التي تدرسها تلك الأقسام لمعرفة القصور إن وجد و محاولة تطوير الذات.​ 


​


Department of Industrial & Systems Engineering ​ 

Florida University​ 
http://www.ise.ufl.edu/index.asp​ 
http://www.ise.ufl.edu/students/ugradinfo.asp​ 


Semester 4
Introduction to Industrial and Systems Engineering
Financial Accounting​ 
Semester 5
Matrix and Numerical Methods in Systems Engineering
Engineering Economy​ 
Semester 6
Facilities Planning and Material Handling
Operations Research 1
Industrial Quality Control​ 
Semester 7
Work Design and Human Factors
Industrial Applications of Microprocessors​ 
Semester 8
Operations Research 2
Lean Production Systems
Decision Support Systems for Industrial and Systems Engineers
Materials​ 
Semester 9
Industrial Systems Simulation
Industrial Energy Management or Thermodynamics
Inventory and Supply Chain Systems​ 
Semester 10
Web Based Decision Support Systems for Industrial and Systems Engineers​


----------



## عماد الشيخي (23 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
مشكور يا أخي علي هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## بيت لحم (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*ليش فقط في امريكا*

80% من هذه المواد درستها انا في جامعة النجاح الوطنية -نابلس
وعلى ايدي مدرسين مرموقين

مشكور اخي


----------



## المهندس بشير (26 أكتوبر 2007)

قسم كبير من هذه المواد ادرسها في جامعة النجاح الوطنية بنابلس


----------



## Shibani (28 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ بيت لحم / الاخ المهندس بشير أنا أعرف أن كثيرا من أقسام الهندسة الصتاعية في جامعاتنا العربية تدرس هذه المواد، أنا قلت في مشاركتي بالنص:

_فعلى اخواني من الطلبة الجدد بأقسام الهندسة الصناعية بالجامعات العربية الإطلاع على الأقسام المناظرة لها بالجامعات المرموقة و محاولة الإطلاع على الكورسات التي تدرسها تلك الأقسام لمعرفة القصور إن وجد و محاولة تطوير الذات._


التوفيق لكل طلابنا من المحيط الي الخليج أن شاء الله


----------



## Eng. Lutfi (28 أكتوبر 2007)

المهندس بشير قال:


> قسم كبير من هذه المواد ادرسها في جامعة النجاح الوطنية بنابلس



:20: :20: :20: 


كلام سليم....


----------



## ريمان فلسطين (30 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووور أخي وأنا أيضا في الجامعة الإسلامية بغزة وموجودة عنا هادي المواد بالخطة وبندرسها وألف شكر لإلك ولكل إخوانا من نابلس وبيت لحم...وإلى الأمام


----------



## Eng. Lutfi (31 أكتوبر 2007)

نسيت أشكرك في مشاركتي الأولى... شكراً عالموضوع...


----------



## Shibani (3 نوفمبر 2007)

not at all brother


----------



## منصورحسين المسبحي (13 نوفمبر 2007)

ان هدا الموضوع درست في اليمن جامعه عدن كليه الهندسه


----------

